# Building mfsBSD with networking support



## balanga (May 1, 2021)

mfsBSD is a fantastic stripped down version of FreeBSD and is especially useful when loaded from a PXE server since you can get a good overview of the status of your system without installing anything. It would be even handier if you were able to mount remote shares, so I was thinking of building it myself using the instructions supplied here but have no idea what is actually involved in adding a 'mount' functionality. Anyone know?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 29, 2021)

balanga said:


> mount remote shares



I see <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/adding-mount-capability-to-mfsbsd.80774/post-516026>

Hint: you can use the submenu, near top right, to prefix your thread – _Solved_


I found myself here whilst wondering about le networking in mfsBSD: 




*le(4)* <https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=le&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+13.0-RELEASE> not *le(1)* …


----------

